# New messages



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is anyone else clicking the new message button only to be taken to old messages on the thread or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's a strange "feature" of the phpBB system (which, when I get time I'll try and find a fix for). It's all to do with sessions being held on the server and cookies being held on your PC.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks good to know its not just me


----------

